# CNBC Website today (09/23/2019)



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Couple of Vizsla on the "front page" https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/23/more-americans-are-house-rich.html


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Look at the old grey face at the front, pulls at my heart strings - reminds me of my old girl


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Any house with a Vizsla is rich indeed...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

gingerling said:


> Any house with a Vizsla is rich indeed...


In that case I would be Dog Rich ...
It's a state-of mind, and has nothing to do with a bank account.:grin


----------

